# Classic Gilde ALPHA sucht Dich



## Kalyptus (16. August 2019)

Die einzig wahre Gilde auf Allianzseite sucht noch Mitglieder. 
 
 
Wir sind auf Lucifron - PvP Server unterwegs und werden hoffentlich Angst und Schrecken unter der Horde verursachen. Die Untoten werden noch toter werden, die Tauren werden sich zwischen den Milchkühen des Bauern Schnelldorn verstecken.
Ihr seht schon man muss, schon etwas besonderes sein um zu uns zu kommen. Gut man muss nicht gerade verrückt sein, aber das würde schon helfen, wie auch ein wenig schwarzer Humor, trinkfest, fähig Discord zu benutzen, trinkfest, bereit Zwerge als die beste Rasse anzuerkennen, bereit sein am Wochenende den Wagen des Gildenchefs zu waschen. Habe ich den Humor schon erwähnt, oder trinkfest ?
Was wir erwarten, ist ein Erwachsener und gepflegter Umgangston und natürlich Classic Begeisterung. D.h. Du musst keine 24/7 online sein, aber doch Deinen Char auf Gildenlevel halten und bei den Events dabei sein.

 

RAIDS, GEWOLLTE INTERNE SEXUELLE BELÄSTIGUNG UND GROTESKER SPRACHGEBRAUCH! Mit diesen Worten lässt sich die Allianz Classic-Gilde Alpha am besten beschreiben. --> Wer wir sind? Wir sind ein Haufen elitärer Idioten die neben "Schnaps und Bienen" zwei weitere Dinge lieben: Classic und eine gut funktionierende Gilde. --> Was wir suchen? Neue Gildenmitglieder für unsere Reihen, die sich noch nach einer vernünftigen Gilde umschauen und im Chaos der Otto-Normal Gilden einfach nicht fündig werden können. --> Was bieten wir? Alles. Generell. Bei uns darfst du dein Mundwerk aufmachen wann du willst, wie du willst und so oft du willst. Wir kennen keine Grenzen was unseren Sprachgebrauch untereinander angeht. Du darfst sagen was du willst, ohne das dich jemand als Rassist, Web oder Psychopathen abstempelt. Wir bieten eine gute Gildenleitung die sich ins Zeug wirft, damit ihr ein gut organisiertes Spielerlebnis habt. Regelmäßige Trinkabende, kein Druck (es sei den du hattest länger schon keinen Sex mehr) und organisierte Raids, sobald wir alle auf 60 sind. --> Was suchen wir nicht? Menschen mit Stock im Arsch, Leute die nicht Entscheidungsfähig sind und Gestalten die bereits nach einem "Blödmann" in die Embryonalstellung übergehen und anfangen das "Vater Unser" lateinisch auf und ab zu beten. Du meinst du kannst dich bei uns wohlfühlen? Dann schreib mir, tritt unserer Gruppe bei und joine unserem Discord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bedingungen: 18+ !!! P.S.: Es sei denn hast die geistige Verfassung eines 3-Jährigen. Dann hau wieder ab. P.S.S: Wir haben schon einige Frauen, aber mehr tut der Seele gut. Denn nur mit einem gesunden Mischverhältnis klappt eine gute Gesellschaft


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr seht schon man muss, schon etwas besonderes sein um zu uns zu kommen. Gut man muss nicht gerade verrückt sein, aber das würde schon helfen, wie auch ein wenig schwarzer Humor, trinkfest, fähig Discord zu benutzen, trinkfest, bereit Zwerge als die beste Rasse anzuerkennen, bereit sein am Wochenende den Wagen des Gildenchefs zu waschen. Habe ich den Humor schon erwähnt, oder trinkfest ?
 

 

_Was von dir erwartet wird:_

Pünktlichkeit sowie Zuverlässigkeit
Bereitschaft das Wohl der Gilde über sich selbst zustellen
Teamfähigkeit, Kritikfähigkeit sowie Ehrgeiz neues zu erlernen
Den Willen sowie die Zeit seinen Char zu pflegen

Trinkfest.


 

Einfach bei uns melden !!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/860214880992934/


----------



## Kalyptus (19. August 2019)

Tja Leute, wir sind jetzt 160 Leute in der FB Gruppe, geht ganz schön ab in Discord :-)

 

Bei 180 werden wir den Laden zumachen, das sollte reichen um 2 Raidgruppen aufzubauen.

 

Also nutzt Eure Chance noch.


----------



## Kalyptus (19. August 2019)

DANKE Leute das wars. Wir sind voll wie die Server von Blizzard. Euch allen viel Spaß in Classic.


----------

